# Happy Birthday Cajun_1



## joed617 (Jan 19, 2007)

Have great day on your Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## msmith (Jan 19, 2007)

Happy birthday cajun have a good one


----------



## buzzard (Jan 19, 2007)

happy smoking birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## up in smoke (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy B-Dayâ€¦buckaroo!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday....Hope ya had a great day


----------



## ultramag (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday cajun_1! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday cajun_1
Hope it was eventful and fun
Another year older ain't a joke
Hope you got lots of meat to smoke

Happy B-day cajun_1

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Jan 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, cajun_1!  Hope your day was the best!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Gee-Wizz, Thanks.      Had a good day....at work, but tomorrow it's Buckboard Bacon and start on the new smoker. Tomorrow will be a better day. :mrgreen:


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Randy...check the post "suprise" under general discussion.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 20, 2007)

They're out there Randy. Just gotta keep your eyes open.


----------

